# Consumo eccessivo di ram in Gentoo 64bit

## Massimog

ciao a tutti...ho notato in Gentoo un consumo eccessivo di ram quasi 1Gb, su Ubuntu con solo firefox il consumo sta su 600-700Mb.in che modo si spiega questa differenza ?

posto qualche dato 

```
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          3961       2003       1957          0        251        830

-/+ buffers/cache:        920       3040

Swap:          507          0        507

```

```
top - 16:22:03 up  4:06,  1 user,  load average: 0.03, 0.04, 0.35

Tasks: 110 total,   1 running, 109 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s):  5.6%us,  0.7%sy,  0.0%ni, 93.7%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND            

31181 tani      20   0  907m 225m  46m S    7  5.7   1:33.22 firefox            

 4307 root      20   0  133m  45m  22m S    1  1.2  11:08.76 X                  

31251 tani      20   0  375m  33m  20m S    1  0.8   0:00.68 gnome-terminal     

31220 tani      20   0  379m  64m  32m S    1  1.6   0:05.96 plugin-containe    

 4542 tani      20   0  357m  29m  17m S    0  0.8   0:41.46 multiload-apple    

31276 tani      20   0 19328 1300  960 R    0  0.0   0:00.04 top                

    1 root      20   0  4096  688  588 S    0  0.0   0:00.68 init               

    2 root      20   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 kthreadd           

    3 root      20   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:14.06 ksoftirqd/0        

    6 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 migration/0        

    7 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 migration/1        

    9 root      20   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:01.13 ksoftirqd/1        

   11 root       0 -20     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 cpuset             

   12 root       0 -20     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 khelper            

  154 root      20   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.02 sync_supers        

  156 root      20   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 bdi-default        

  158 root       0 -20     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 kblockd            

  282 root       0 -20     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 ata_sff            

  292 root      20   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 khubd              

```

in firefox ho solo due schede aperte

----------

## ago

Cosa ti fa pensare che su gentoo tu debba consumare meno ram=?

----------

## Massimog

Non dico che deve consumare di meno, ma almeno come Ubuntu se ci sono le stesse applicazioni e gli stessi servizi in esecuzione    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djinnZ

Premesso che confrontare una distribuzione che varia da installazione ad installazione con una come ubuntu non mi pare troppo sensato. Non siamo al livello dei confronti con un altro OS ... ma quasi. *ago wrote:*   

> Cosa ti fa pensare che su gentoo tu debba consumare meno ram ?

   :Confused:  aggiungerei  *traduzione wrote:*   

> Confronta l'output di top su uno e l'output sull'altro e vedi di capire quali sono le differenze, servizi in più una singola applicazione etc.
> 
> Da questo vedi qual è la differenza, a cosa è imputabile e se è il caso di risolverla

 Se non è un abbaglio FF compilato dovrebbe consumare molta meno ram o viceversa ma non ricordo più perché (o da quale discussione viene) e non ho voglia di applicarmi (sempre depresso per ovvie cause immanenti, mi manca l'entusiasmo per ogni cosa).

----------

## Meconiotronic

Infatti dipende molto anche dalla compilazione.

Dai un occhio qui http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-optimization.xml

Io non ho mai provato ma nessuno ti vieta di usare un -Os forse l'ottimizzazione per dimenzione va a pesare meno anche nella ram.

----------

## Massimog

ancora non ci capisco niente   :Sad: 

oggi X è impazzito   :Shocked: 

```
Tasks: 110 total,   1 running, 109 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s):  0.8%us,  1.0%sy,  0.0%ni, 98.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.2%si,  0.0%st

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND            

 4876 tani      20   0 1204m 411m  46m S    1 10.4  48:11.26 firefox            

 4307 root      20   0  476m 378m  23m S    1  9.6  22:34.52 /usr/bin/X :0 -audi

 4822 tani      20   0  219m  49m  24m S    1  1.2  13:14.38 compiz --replace --

 4535 tani      20   0 54312 5728 2744 S    0  0.1   0:16.54 /usr/libexec/gconfd

 4651 tani      20   0  365m  31m  19m S    0  0.8   2:00.65 /usr/libexec/multil

 7019 tani      20   0  382m  36m  20m S    0  0.9   0:00.33 gnome-terminal     

 7029 tani      20   0 19328 1292  960 R    0  0.0   0:00.09 top                

    1 root      20   0  4096  688  588 S    0  0.0   0:00.89 init [3]        
```

```
            total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          3961       1901       2060          0        131        502

-/+ buffers/cache:       1267       2694

Swap:          507          0        507

tani@gentoo-laptop ~ $ 

```

```
 00:53:32 up 11:40,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.03, 0.05

```

per compilare uso O2 

```
CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mcx16 -msahf --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=4096 -O2 -pipe"

```

su Ubuntu X non supera 50Mb

----------

